# Reebs & stuff



## Puff1 (Jun 17, 2007)

2 slabs of spares one rubbed with WRO the other with Uncle Al's.
Some hot beef Polish sausage and scotch eggs for snacks while watching the race 8) 
Using Rancher charcoal and hickory.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 17, 2007)

thanks for sharing your sausage choice...I was beginning to
think you were going to have to go to bed less a man.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 17, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> thanks for sharing your sausage choice...I was beginning to
> think you were going to have to go to bed less a man.


Hey! Leggo my ego


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 17, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> thanks for sharing your sausage choice...I was beginning to
> think you were going to have to go to bed less a man.



How much less could he go?    Good starts on the meal Puff!


----------



## wittdog (Jun 17, 2007)

Puff...combine I part Mayo/Miracle Whip and one part mustard add a dash of cayanee and some Paprika....and serve with the Scotch Eggs....


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 17, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Puff...combine I part Mayo/Miracle Whip and one part mustard add a dash of cayanee and some Paprika....and serve with the Scotch Eggs....


DONE! Thanks!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 17, 2007)

now I've never tried that, nor made a scotch egg, but that sounds nasty


----------



## Griff (Jun 17, 2007)

Can't wait for finished pics. Good start Puff.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 17, 2007)

To be honest I can't stand hard boiled eggs. They're for the wife and daughter. They love 'em!! I though they woul like 'em


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 17, 2007)

Snacks are off. 
(No sauce for the eggs. Not a lick of mayo or Miracle Whip in the house  )

Sausage of choice with some real good sauce  
The red in the sausage is what the devil put in it when he sent it from hell   Man is that hot! 




Look the one in the back was hatching


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 17, 2007)

Great job Puff, I thought scottish eggs we deep fried?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 17, 2007)

It looks positively Jurassic.
I'd eat those like a raptor.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 17, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Great job Puff, I thought scottish eggs we deep fried?


Not sure of the name. Couldn't find the proper terminology so that's what ya get BOY!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 17, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> It looks positively Jurassic.
> I'd eat those like a raptor.


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 17, 2007)

What a great looking feast


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 17, 2007)

I have never tried an egg cooked in ground meat, but I know it's all good!!!
Great meat Bro!  8)


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 17, 2007)

Sauce time! 'Ol Ray's on the WRO rack and Uncle Al's......nuff said  

My sweethearts bought me a few new brushes for Dad's day....pretty cool. You just gotta' love an 'award winning sauce" that comes in a canning jar! 8)


----------



## Uncle Al (Jun 17, 2007)

Good lookin' bones ya got there son....

Al


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 17, 2007)

Looks great Puffster.  I love making those eggs.  They work well at comps.  Here is some I did yesterday.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 17, 2007)

Lookin' good Bill!
Hey guys............the bend test......what do ya' think?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 17, 2007)

I think you need to send that to me


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 17, 2007)

Looks great Puff. I got heartburn just looking at those sausages!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 17, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Looks great Puff. I got heartburn just looking at those sausages!


Heartburn would be a blessing


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 17, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm guessing the afterburners are gonna be killer! Got Yogurt?


----------



## Trekr (Jun 17, 2007)

*Scotch eggs*

Can you point me in the direction of the recipe for scotch eggs?
They look interesting


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Scotch eggs*



			
				Trekr said:
			
		

> Can you point me in the direction of the recipe for scotch eggs?
> They look interesting



http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t= ... ttish+eggs

Look at the last post on the first page or Diva's post on the first page.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 17, 2007)

That all looks great Puff.  The bend test looks like it works pretty good.  You got nice clearance betwitst them bones also.  

With them hot links,  I would be more concerned with the afterburners you are going to get tomorrow in the am. [smilie=rlp_smilie_003.gif]


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 17, 2007)

AM.....Not good  
Not my best but still good eats.
I think I might have over cooked them a bit(Foil for 20 min. :roll: ) (I was hongry)
Just a 'tween fallin' offin da' bone and chewyz.(Alittle to much fallin' for me)



Corn on the cob in front on purpose


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 17, 2007)

My dad always smoked some hot links no matter what else we were cooking.  They would swell up in the smoker and if you accidently poked one it would shoot juice 3ft in the air.  I love the taste of them things but they burn from start to finish.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 18, 2007)

Sure looks good !


----------



## john a (Jun 18, 2007)

You fed them well Puff, that sausage looks a little too hot for me.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 18, 2007)

lol...been there....Minion says applying yogurt to the affected
area is a good remedy.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 18, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> lol...been there....Minion says applying yogurt to the affected
> area is a good remedy.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 18, 2007)

good lookin puff...love some scotch eggs


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 18, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> lol...been there....Minion says applying yogurt to the affected
> area is a good remedy.



Cappy invented applying the yogurt to the affected area.    I wonder what he did the first couple of trys?


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 18, 2007)

Puffster, ya done good!
I haven't done the eggs in a while I think I am gonna have to do some soon. :P


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 18, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":104tzlbf]lol...been there....Minion says applying yogurt to the affected
> area is a good remedy.



Cappy invented applying the yogurt to the affected area.    I wonder what he did the first couple of trys? [/quote:104tzlbf]


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 19, 2007)

Suffice it to say, Tabasco and pickle juice don't work.


----------



## DaleP (Jun 19, 2007)

Like my brother says " if it doesnt give you heartburn, it aint worth eating" 
Looks good Puff.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 21, 2007)

I hard boiled it till done then wrapped it in the sausage.
The under cooked is a good question though. This was the first time I tried them I didn't even think to undercook. I honestly don't think it would matter


----------

